# Ghost of Castle-Mare



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Didn't think it was possible but Monarch surpassed Nosferatu with this one. If you're on the fence about this getting this kit, don't be. You won't regret it!

I've turned up the saturation these to bring out the translucent violet-blue effect of the Iridescent spray I used; even from a distance the flash totally negates the effect and whites the figure out. What you see here is pretty much how the figure looks under strong natural lighting (except the last one -- I jacked it to the max just for fun). Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Very nice! So how long did he take to finish? I just started on mine. Just removed him from the spruce.


----------



## Baragon (Apr 11, 2009)

I like the "ghostly" touches with the arm through the wall and the floating feet!
Very cool!!!
John


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Had plans for this one for so long everything was ready to go when he got here, so overall, maybe 2 days, with some minor final tweaks today (adding the glow skull from the Nos kit for one).


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Baragon said:


> I like the "ghostly" touches with the arm through the wall and the floating feet!
> Very cool!!!
> John


Thank you! He's held aloft by the Drywall Screw of Castle-Mare.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job and definitely different. You really made him look like a ghost and I just noticed the arm through the wall too, very neat effect. The glowing wall and the other things do give it a very spooky appearance. I started gluing mine together today too but I will likely do a more traditional approach although I have one thing in mind to finish the figure off with at the end. I don't really know if it will work or not but we shall see. And did you note just how "substantial" most of the parts were, particularly the walls? They really had thick moldings for a good many of the parts.

Bob K.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

What a brilliant take on the subject with the arm in the wall! Fantastic and creative. :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Solium said:


> What a brilliant take on the subject with the arm in the wall! Fantastic and creative. :thumbsup:


Thank you!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> The glowing wall and the other things do give it a very spooky appearance.


The glow effect on the wall is a result of me jacking the saturation on the pic so the real-life iridescence of the figure will show up -- he's the only thing remotely spectral on the whole thing.



> I don't really know if it will work or not but we shall see.


I'm interested to see what you have in mind!



> And did you note just how "substantial" most of the parts were, particularly the walls? They really had thick moldings for a good many of the parts.


VERY substantial, the whole thing! That really impressed me when I was dryfitting everything...unusually thick parts. Odd color for the figure...not bad, just odd. Not that Monarch should have done this, but if they'd made the figure's plastic just a hair translucent it would have been a dead ringer for old Aurora glow plastic.

If he comes out with a glow version I second, third and fourth the the others who would like to see blue instead of the usual greenish.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

I like it! Looks positively...well, ghostly! Great job.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Holy heck, that's beautiful!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you both...to call it ghostly is the highest praise since that's what I was aiming at. 

But I'll take beautiful, too!


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

Excellent work. The hand through the wall puts it over the top.


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Very cool. Nice job.
It's interesting to see the different ways people are building this kit.
Els


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice work on the Ghost, you really give the effect of this spirit a sense of the eternal search, very well done. Karl


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You used *great imagination* when you you built this.
Good job!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Great take on him! The coloration reminds me of the finish on the ghostly characters that inhabit Disney's Haunted Mansion.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh, frankenstyrene! What a magnificent job! Colours are outstanding. I particularly like the cold moonlight shining in through the barred window. The arm through the wall is inspired. Kudos!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The most uniquely different, and beautifully done model I have seen. The colors are so hauntingly sad and gasply at the same time.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!.. this is the best one so far iv'e also seen!.... the painting is brilliant and the arm through the wall is genius!....10/10


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Venkman! Spengler! A fully floating vaporous apparition!!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you all, gents, for your kind comments! Any criticisms or suggestions are always welcome as I'm never done tweaking these things from time to time.

If you all want to know the "secret" to the Ghost's finish, it's Krylon's Make It Iridescent spray. I think they stopped making it a few years back (HobLob hasn't had it for a couple years) so I stocked up on a few cans when I pre-bought the Ghost...I knew it's just what I wanted for his 'look.' It also added a nice, subtle scaly look to my Creature kit. I plan to use it on my giant Galactus figure when I get around to him.

Tip: If you find this spray, it brings out shimmering blues, violets and sometimes greens, but only at oblique angles of the surfaces, not actual 'colors' you see dead-on...it really is an effect that's hard to describe, you have to see it live. Point is, some basecoats (the lighter the better) brings these out better than others. I think if you sprayed the stuff over solid black, you'd get black with an odd violet sheen. At least that's what I recall when I tested it some years ago. Anyway, the lighter the basecoat, the better, I've found. My Ghost is basecoated in various medium/light blues. I now wonder what he'd look like if he was basecoated in greens....hmm...got a second Ghost kit sitting right here...

If you can find a can of it, or something similar to it, it's VERY handy for kits like these.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent work on this!! Love the colors!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow! Where did you get that cool iridescent spray? Never heard a such a thang! I'd like to check it out.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Outstanding!!! Take a bow!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

> if they'd made the figure's plastic just a hair translucent it would have been a dead ringer for old Aurora glow plastic.


Personally, I felt that the figure parts should have been cast in CLEAR plastic so you could actually see through it!

But, since we didn't get that, you've done a bang-up job of creating a truly spectral looking figure!

- GJS


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

The Batman said:


> Personally, I felt that the figure parts should have been cast in CLEAR plastic so you could actually see through it!


If there was a sure-fire way to keep pegs and seams from showing everywhere you wanted the clear to show, I'd buy one. 

Now, a semi-transparent (translucent, I guess) plastic that allows enough light through for effect but obscures the seams, etc, I would buy a couple of. I keep picturing a certain kind of old Tupperware cup that came in blue, pink, yellow and green...the plastic was translucent but opaque. A styrene Ghost like that would be too cool.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

louspal said:


> Outstanding!!! Take a bow!


Thank you sir!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Mitchellmania said:


> Excellent work on this!! Love the colors!


Thank you sir, and to you all for your compliments.

Let's see some other Ghosts!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding paint job Frankenstyrene, you really gave him a ghostly look! :thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Night-Owl said:


> Outstanding paint job Frankenstyrene, you really gave him a ghostly look! :thumbsup:


Thanks! I found something called Blue Frost paint, a see-through blue. Added it into the folds and recesses so now he's got more of the eerie bluish look that I originally wanted. See? The tweaking never ends.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Great looks your ghost!:thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Praise from Caesar! Thank you, sir.


----------



## Bogey W. Heels (Jul 10, 2009)

Excellent job! Upon opening the kit, my first thought was to figure out how to use those flickering battery powered tea-lights for the torch, the space behind the wall, and under the stairs, and how to light the ghost from inside. Making him float, and pass through the wall didn't occur to me. I think I'll have to use the floating effect too!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

> If there was a sure-fire way to keep pegs and seams from showing everywhere you wanted the clear to show, I'd buy one.


It wouldn't even be necessary - a great-looking paint job, similar to the one in your pics, would do the trick of hiding the pegs and seams. 
Only, instead of looking like a solid figure, you'd be able to see through him!

- GJS


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

The more I look at the Ghost as I am adding paint, the more I keep referencing the King of the Army of the Dead in the third Lord of the Rings film 'Return of the King'. Remember how he kind of drifted between semi-solid colours and ethereal skeletal luminescence?


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

OzyMandias said:


> The more I look at the Ghost as I am adding paint, the more I keep referencing the King of the Army of the Dead in the third Lord of the Rings film 'Return of the King'. Remember how he kind of drifted between semi-solid colours and ethereal skeletal luminescence?


That one went though my head a lot, too...that, and a version of Jacob Marley I saw somewhere once. And a little bit of dead Obi Wan in Empire Strikes Back. I guess I like my specters old school.



> It wouldn't even be necessary - a great-looking paint job, similar to the one in your pics, would do the trick of hiding the pegs and seams.
> Only, instead of looking like a solid figure, you'd be able to see through him!
> 
> - GJS


Good point; you've convinced me - if he comes out with a clear Ghost, I'll get one. (I'll pass on glow...don't see the point with glow spray paint)



> Excellent job! Upon opening the kit, my first thought was to figure out how to use those flickering battery powered tea-lights for the torch, the space behind the wall, and under the stairs, and how to light the ghost from inside. Making him float, and pass through the wall didn't occur to me. I think I'll have to use the floating effect too!


Thank you! I need to tweak the floating a bit, raise him just a bit further off the back stair.

Torch: casting the part in clear would work or, if you're a packrat like me and have one, the original Sideshow Frankenstein figure came with a translucent torch, I think. Or were you thinking of just putting a bulb behind the existing torch? Cuz that might look cool (I may try that!).

And you're right that there's all the room you'd need behind the wall and under the stairs to put anything you want in that kit...even sound, I suppose (cue the old Chilling, Thrilling Sounds album).


----------



## Bogey W. Heels (Jul 10, 2009)

Torch: casting the part in clear would work or, if you're a packrat like me and have one, the original Sideshow Frankenstein figure came with a translucent torch, I think. Or were you thinking of just putting a bulb behind the existing torch? Cuz that might look cool (I may try that!).

And you're right that there's all the room you'd need behind the wall and under the stairs to put anything you want in that kit...even sound, I suppose (cue the old Chilling, Thrilling Sounds album).[/QUOTE]

I was thinking that substituting one of the clear silicone tea-light flames (available at Michael's or Bed Bath and Beyond)for the torch would do ok on it's own. I would just have to dismantle it from the plastic candle base. I already tested one for under the stairs, and the effect was awesome. The underside of the kit has to be sprayed solid black though, so there is no bleeding through of the light in the thinner plastic. I would like to extend the upper wall past the barred window to increase the useable space, and position another "forgotten prisoner" skeleton behind the window, as partially visible and lit by flickering torchlight. As for sound, I did consider that, after seeing the Youtube video teaser, and I figured that by Halloween, there will be lots of discounted decorations with chips in them that I can salvage.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Pics and more pics when you're done, please! You're my kind of kit kustomizer.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Between the paint job and the arm through the wall, you've blown away Monarch's promo build-ups. This is un-#%^&@-believable!

I'm too traumatized to start mine now!:freak:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Tim Casey said:


> Between the paint job and the arm through the wall, you've blown away Monarch's promo build-ups. This is un-#%^&@-believable!
> 
> I'm too traumatized to start mine now!:freak:


Thanks very much! Are you willing to cut yours up? If he's a ghost, more than just his arm could be passing through the wall...like his upper torso and legs coming straight out, perpendicular to the steps, floating slightly above them? I think that'd look FREAKY good.


----------



## Bogey W. Heels (Jul 10, 2009)

That would be cool too. Another floating effect idea: The ghost could be connected to the wall with some armature wire that goes through the reinforced left hand, and continues through the wall. That way, the hand could be contacting the wall, or be even about 1/4 off the wall, and, if painted properly, the connection would be very hard to detect.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Bogey W. Heels said:


> That would be cool too. Another floating effect idea: The ghost could be connected to the wall with some armature wire that goes through the reinforced left hand, and continues through the wall. That way, the hand could be contacting the wall, or be even about 1/4 off the wall, and, if painted properly, the connection would be very hard to detect.


Excellent idea; if you also stabilize the leg/foot that's nearest the wall, it should work fine. Wish I'd thought of it, it beats a drywall screw!


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Flippin- awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you, Mr. Villa!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

A terrific concept for the kit, and brilliantly executed! Your beautifully ghastly paintwork really enhances your modifications, and knocks this kit out of the park! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> A terrific concept for the kit, and brilliantly executed! Your beautifully ghastly paintwork really enhances your modifications, and knocks this kit out of the park! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thank you very much! If I may say so, I've been waiting to see what you come up with for him. Will you be doing one?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Eventually, yes, but I wouldn't hold my breath just yet if I were you. I haven't had anything close to a workbench or workspace in well over a year, and building kits on my lap while sitting on the couch tends to slow my productivity. 

Also, I haven't quite decided which approach I want to take with regards to painting the figure. Initially I was thinking of going completely grayscale so the figure would appear more "ghostly" and less "zombie-like", and hopefully contrast nicely with the base. But, after being inspired by some of the more colorful build-ups such as yours, I'm now thinking that might be too bland and boring. We'll see.


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Scroll down my page and see what I threw together--I just couldnt wait anymore. I have 4 kits total...so I will be doing some customizing eventually.

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Frank-Villa/73133422697


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Wow Frank, that looks quite a bit like what I initially had in mind for mine, but yours has a bit more color on the figure. Nicely done!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Very cool, Frank! So, so far we got the spectral school, the semi-spectral (some color variation in clothes) school, and the realistic/zombie-ish school. Only thing we don't have is the truly transparent school, which would be reaaaaaaly tough to pull off with the current plastic (okay, impossible). Buzz's torchlight Ghost concept suggests it well, though.

If I had another full kit, I'd try my hand at duplicating the bright colors of the FP box on the Ghost.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

You know, Zombie, the way I'm picturing it, I think your grayscale idea would work really well if the figure is in contrast with a really colorful base...at least the way I'm picturing it in my mind it works. Just a thought.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I put a couple of pics of my completed Glow Ghost up on FB http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.428843120521.217933.608915521&l=6760a30df2
Right at the bottom of that linked album.
I'm kind of in 'The Haunted Mansion' school with mine...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

frankenstyrene said:


> You know, Zombie, the way I'm picturing it, I think your grayscale idea would work really well if the figure is in contrast with a really colorful base...at least the way I'm picturing it in my mind it works. Just a thought.


I had considered that as well but, in my mind, encountered two problems:

1) How colorful can you get with a brick wall? Although I enjoy seeing colorful builds, I prefer more realism in my own build-ups, so the base of my Ghost kit will most likely be dark shades of gray. More on this below.

2) Since The Ghost is clearly meant to be a companion kit to the Forgotten Prisoner kit, I'd like to match the color schemes of both bases if I can. The wall of my Forgotten Prisoner build-up is mostly shades of dark gray, so if I paint my Ghost base to match, with a completely grayscale figure the only color would be the torch.

Besides, the more I look at the photos of your build-up the more I like the idea of doing the figure in "bluescale" rather than grayscale--still ghostly, but a bit more colorful. Decisions, decisions...I'll probably end up assembling the kit, painting the base, and deciding how to paint the figure at the last minute. *shrug*

BTW, since I forgot to mention it previously, the moonlight on the windowsill of your build-up is pure genius!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I went with the 'companion piece' idea. I had painted my Forgotten Prisoner base much like the box art with a pool of light on the bottom corner and the wall in shades of purple and blue. I went the same way with the Ghost. Pool of torchlight fading away to leave the unlit areas blue. I used the same shades of paint for the Prisoner's and the Ghost's clothes. Grey, red and off white (wasn't hard to match!)


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

OzyMandias said:


> I put a couple of pics of my completed Glow Ghost up on FB http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.428843120521.217933.608915521&l=6760a30df2
> Right at the bottom of that linked album.
> I'm kind of in 'The Haunted Mansion' school with mine...


THAT is cool! The glow look works very well; have you a blacklight? I'd love to see it under UV.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> How colorful can you get with a brick wall?


I know you're more of a realistic-look kind of guy (so am I, for the most part), but I realized when mine was done that - just in the interest of spook factor - there's more than just yellow torchlight as an option for the "lighting." A bluish, guttering looking torch, maybe? Or a deep, darker orange? Still might not help pop out a grayscale figure (maybe, with some subtle torch color-matching highlights, sort of like what Buzz did), but it'd be darned striking to look at.



> BTW, since I forgot to mention it previously, the moonlight on the windowsill of your build-up is pure genius!


Thanks, but with all the extra space on that base I think I'm going to mount a light source (blue) outside the window behind a translucent blue film to diffuse it...kind of a half cylinder or something, to actually project light through the bars. Lining up the shadows will be tricky but it could make the effect even more striking.

Hmm...something like that would also pop out a gray (or monochrome) figure...a combination of one color light from the window and another color from the torch, both coloring the figure from different angles...or would that be too early '60s Mario Bava? (was it Bava I'm thinking of, or Roger Corman? Both?)


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

If I have the time, I had the thought of casring the figure in Clear resin.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Frankenstyrene! I don't have a blacklight, but it's on my 'to buy' list. I've done similar paint jobs on a couple of my kits and would like to photograph them for maximum effect. I also have a full set of Luminator Monsters (except for the WolfMan) which I'd like a photgraphic record of as well. The whole Ghost figure is painted in Glow, and the lettering on the nameplate.

I'm messing around with some ideas for lit shelving at the moment. The end result will have all the Black Light friendly kits together on one shelf. 

I'm keen to get a glow Sinbad and give hime the same Glow paint treatment. Hopefully a Glow Nossy too...


----------



## drquick (Jul 8, 2008)

Great build of the Ghost! The colors sure make it ghostly looking, and the arm through the wall is a nice touch.

Dave


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Guys~I'm not getting all the email updates to the thread so I actually missed the previous compliments and a slew of other posts as well. 
I compared it to the FP which I THINK when I shot the pics of the Ghost on the FP base, I posted them on the facebook page (?)---The chains are obviously too long so I will be cutting mine down on the first one. I will be doing one like Frankenstyrene's which I will keep. I usually sell off all the stuff I do. I just dont have room to keep them. I am thinking of altering a forgotten prisoner figure into the ghost pose and parking him on the ghost base.


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

frankenstyrene said:


> You know, Zombie, the way I'm picturing it, I think your grayscale idea would work really well if the figure is in contrast with a really colorful base...at least the way I'm picturing it in my mind it works. Just a thought.


You know, If you go thru my facebook pics, I did a couple grayscale forgotten prisoners which look pretty cool. Check them out--I dont know which folder they are in, but they are here somewhere:

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1620623266#!/media/albums/?id=73133422697


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I found only one photo of a grayscale Forgotten Prisoner (it's in the album at the bottom of the page titled "Frank Villa" for anyone who's interested). If it weren't for the items in the photo behind the Prisoner being in color, I would have sworn it was a black and white photo. Flawless execution!

While I'm at it, I really enjoyed seeing your work! Your style and use of color make many of them look like a painting come to life in 3D (I mean that in a good way). I particularly liked the variations between the "Glow Box", "regular", and "grayscale" versions of your Forgotten Prisoner build-ups. The Forgotten Prisoner was the first model kit I ever built (way back in the late 60s) so I have a bit of a soft spot for it, and IMO you've definitely done it justice!


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you Zombie_61, Sincerely! The Glow Box version I just did a month or two ago--It seems so obvious, considering all the box-art monsters I have done...but never thought of doing it before. I wish I had kept that one--I hope when I make another for myself that I can duplicate it...FP was the one that I remember most clearly as a kid and always remember it more than the rest~


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

I just took a stroll down there and WOW, do I have a lot of FP pics posted in a few different albums--but only that one of the B&W Version. I did 2 at the same time and know I have pics 'somewhere'. I'll see if I can find the rest and form a new album.~


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Frank, just went through your pics and I LOVE your kitbash ideas! That Tor Johnson is the best!


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Frankenstyrene~!


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

*Awesome kit bash!!!!!!!!*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140802130739&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Very impressive


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

frankenstyrene said:


> Thank you all, gents, for your kind comments! Any criticisms or suggestions are always welcome as I'm never done tweaking these things from time to time.
> 
> If you all want to know the "secret" to the Ghost's finish, it's Krylon's Make It Iridescent spray. I think they stopped making it a few years back (HobLob hasn't had it for a couple years) so I stocked up on a few cans when I pre-bought the Ghost...I knew it's just what I wanted for his 'look.' It also added a nice, subtle scaly look to my Creature kit. I plan to use it on my giant Galactus figure when I get around to him.
> 
> ...


It's obvious the paint you're using is an irredescent colour which is used in the automotive paint industry to create a flip-flop effect. That was what they called this originally. It makes things look like they shift colours in light. The heavier this is applied the more apparant the colour shift. I love the lack of eyes, and the light along the wall with the lighting on the floor. The latern I would've cast in clear then put an LED inside the bottom with a flickering effect. The arm through the wall is insane, and adds a very realistic effect - as others before me have said. The floating chains, and arm underneath are cool too. I just wonder why he's able to walk up the steps, but his arm goes right through the wall?  The paint effect is phenomenal! Very convincing, and a great subject to boot. Two thumbs up from me! :thumbsup:

~ Chris​


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

I really like this guy in "blue". It really makes the ghost effect happen.
Great job. Nice choice of colors.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm glad this thread got a bump because I really enjoyed looking at this built-up. Truely a work of art. When I built The Ghost, I kept the figure's original light blue and used baby blue and pale green washes for emphasis. Then I gave it to my sister for Christmas because she loves Halloween. And what a cool figure for All Hallows Eve fans.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks all for the new comments. I'm unloading my collection (or trying to) to help pay for a road trip back home in early August, before school starts. Plus, I just don't have the shelf space for them anymore.

BTW, if anyone might be interested, I may have an extra can of the Krylon Iridescent spray used on the Ghost. I'm keeping one can long enough to decide if I'm ever going to finish my Galactus bash. If I decide to part with it I'll post it in the sale thread.


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

frankenstyrene; Trying to PM you but site sez you have too many messages and cannot accept more until you clean out your mailbox


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

FrankVilla said:


> frankenstyrene; Trying to PM you but site sez you have too many messages and cannot accept more until you clean out your mailbox


Fixed it.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I guess I'll regurgitate my ghost that I finished a few months back. I went for a realistic color scheme for everything and then painted the ghost up normally in the same color scheme as my Forgotten Prisoner. I decided on a kind of light green for the face and flesh parts and then gave it a wash of darker green to bring out the details. Once I had him painted I mixed up some white with a bunch of thinner in my airbrush cup and sprayed the entire figure with this highly diluted white to give the overall figure a ghostly appearance. While I wasn't totally satisfied with the results I was reasonably happy so I left him that way. He did garner a merit award at this year's Wonderfest so the results must have been fairly good. Here is one pic of him.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Excellent modelling Frankenstyrene!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The Ghost came up great- I like the ghostly look you gave him and the arm through the wall's an inspired touch...

Chris.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you sir. I appreciate all the new comments after Mr. Villa's bumping this thread but, as I'd hoped, it has not reignited the modeling bug in me the way I thought it would. I haven't touched a kit or really wanted to after I finished the boxart Frankenstein. That was my lifelong Grail Kit -- I wanted one long before it even existed -- so finally doing it prolly explains my _ennui. _

Then again, my modeling bug always goes dormant every couple of years, then explodes again, so I guess I'm just on the downslide again.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

What's the next grail on your list mate? 
Maybe you just have a touch of Advanced Modellers Syndrome?
Easier to say than do, I know, but why don't you grab a quick builder and have some fun with it?

Chris.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Honestly, I don't have another grail kit, at least I don't think I do. Money's kinda tight (as it is for pretty much everyone now, everywhere) but she knew I talked about how great an idea that was for a kit before the whole line existed, so she let me splurge on it. There's no other kit out there that gets my blood pumping as a 'must build.' 

You're right, though, I should probably break out the old ghost pirate ship kit I've had laying around and can of glow spray.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

My grail list is a million miles long and my main 3 are already in my collection. So many kits, so little cash....
A ghost ship would be cool - especially with a tin of glow paint. Go for it...

Chris.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

This is a very lively discussion of the Ghost and the forgotten prisoner, I was wondering that if it was possible to have the forgotten prisoner sitting down rather than standing up would be a real challenge, but I think it could be done 
but I haven't seen any attempts at doing this except for the one Mr Villa made the Ben ( Willard movie model kit bash creation ) Karl


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

starduster said:


> This is a very lively discussion of the Ghost and the forgotten prisoner, I was wondering that if it was possible to have the forgotten prisoner sitting down rather than standing up would be a real challenge, but I think it could be done but I haven't seen any attempts at doing this except for the one Mr Villa made the Ben ( Willard movie model kit bash creation ) Karl


Frank's is the only one I know of (and I think his is more reclining than sitting) but the molded clothing and lack of much bone structure would limit what you could do with it. But if you came up with scale skeletons, what about a dio-dungeon with several of them? Kind of a Forgotten Prisoner*s* of Castel-Mare?


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Whoa ....... that would make quite a diorama, all the skeletons in different faded color outfits suggesting the length of time they were there would be a challenge to be sure, something to think about. Karl


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Awesome !


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Is Monarch releasing a Glow in the Dark version?


----------



## mr.victor (Feb 11, 2009)

From what I've heard, yes they are. Maybe as soon as this summer.


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Awesome ideas~I'm inspired now--I was turning one of my extra JFK kits into a Bugsy Seigal kit like Jethro sculpted on the Universal Monster site...but now may go ahead and use another for a frogotten prisoner bash. If you see my facebook, I have a TON of my kitbashes up


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Mitchellmania said:


> Is Monarch releasing a Glow in the Dark version?


Yep It will more than likely be a GITD Square Box....70's retro 
Denis


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

Frank Winspur sent me an FP to paint for Wonderfest and told me recently that they are releasing it in the FL Longbox. Im sure they will prolly release a square GITD box also


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

FrankVilla said:


> Frank Winspur sent me an FP to paint for Wonderfest and told me recently that they are releasing it in the FL Longbox. Im sure they will prolly release a square GITD box also


Yes they Probably will...but I was talking about the Ghost from Monarch.in the retro square box...

Denis


----------



## FrankVilla (Mar 9, 2008)

D'oh! Sorry, I didnt know!


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Yep It will more than likely be a GITD Square Box....70's retro
> Denis


Oh NOW I'm interested!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

FrankVilla said:


> D'oh! Sorry, I didnt know!


No problem Frank...actually these kits are two peas in a pod:thumbsup:
as for the Moebius Forgotten Prisoner ALL GLOW in the Frightening Lightning long Box...OH YEAH....I'M all over That one:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

A Glow Ghost would be awesome, and I don't care what the box looks like. The kit won't be in the box for long and that's fer shure!


----------

